# ساعدوني في عزم القصور للمقطع الثماني



## N & H (5 يناير 2010)

Moment of inertia of ocatgon section shape

عزم القصور الذاتي للشكل الثماني 

بعد البحث والعناء الطويل وجدت القانون التالي

moment of inertia for octagon = 1/12(11+8Sqrt 2)a^4

لكن هذا القانون وجدته في منتدى انجليزي وملف الإثبات تم مسحه Clear

هل هناك أحد لديه إثباااات 

أو جداول في كتب معترف بها 
لأني لا أستطيع الاعتماد على قانون لمجرد اني وجدته في منتدى
أرجو المساعده
شكراً 


يمكنكم الإطلاع على هذا الرابط
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Octagon_in_square.svg


----------



## Yaser Alewe (6 يناير 2010)

عزيزي هناك كتاب Machinery handbook 26 edition
وهو حوالي 2500 صفحة على شكل (PDF)
ويحتوي كل القوانين الهندسية التي تريدها
وهذه صفحة عن العزوم


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يناير 2010)

المعادلة التي لديك صحيحة، لقد أثبتها
إن استطعت سأحاول أن أرسل لك الإثبات


----------



## N & H (7 يناير 2010)

yaser alewe قال:


> عزيزي هناك كتاب machinery handbook 26 edition
> وهو حوالي 2500 صفحة على شكل (pdf)
> ويحتوي كل القوانين الهندسية التي تريدها
> وهذه صفحة عن العزوم



الله يخليك يا ياسر أنا فعلا حملت الكتاب من ردك على سؤالي السابق .. حول معاملات الأمان .. شكراً لك حبيبي ... الله يوفقك وينعم عليك

هابتدي اقراه وادور فيه


----------



## N & H (7 يناير 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> المعادلة التي لديك صحيحة، لقد أثبتها
> إن استطعت سأحاول أن أرسل لك الإثبات



شكراً ليك حبيبي


----------

